# DIY Valentine 1 and concealed display install MK4 Jetta.



## Russjameson (Dec 18, 2004)

Here are my install pictures, I'm not done yet, but I'm close.
There will be more to come and the car will be at H2O if you guys wanna see how it turned out.
UPDATED PICTURES.............................
































I will be buying a new OEM panel and making a new mount underthat for a more secure fit in the stock cut out.
Here are the pictures of me making my own panels. I will add more info later.
Stuff I used.
foam board.
A black t-shirt (for fabric)
Glue gun,
Exacto blades,
Popsicle sticks,
4 to 5 hours.



























































































































































































































































_Modified by Russjameson at 4:39 PM 9-24-2008_


----------



## bcramer v2.0 (Mar 19, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I'll be honest and say that it's not my style. I think the fit and finish could be quite a bit cleaner. Granted, I'm not the one taking the time to do it either. 
Do you like having that center channel there? Seems like it would be rather obtrusive to the soundstage...


----------



## chettync85 (Aug 3, 2008)

DOING THIS TO MY GOLF!!!
very nicely done, i'm sure ur still tinkering and the what not, but a GREAT creative use of space... good job sir
interesting center channel  but nice car


----------



## Russjameson (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: DIY Valentine 1 and concealed display install MK4 Jetta. (Russjameson)*

Here are the pics of the new install.
I added it to the factory sunroof access panel,
I'm really happy with the way it turned out....
First time I did it.








Second time










_Modified by Russjameson at 5:55 PM 9-24-2008_


----------



## bcramer v2.0 (Mar 19, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Much better! You now have my approval


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (bcramer v2.0)*

could be cleaner but not too shabby


----------



## redfred18T (May 28, 2004)

looks pretty good but does the fabric interfere with its ability to pick up radar?


----------



## Russjameson (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: (redfred18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redfred18T* »_looks pretty good but does the fabric interfere with its ability to pick up radar?

nope works like a charm!!!


----------



## redfred18T (May 28, 2004)

damn thats awesome man, nice way to keep it stealth from the fuzz
now if you can hide the display from the outside view, you would be golden


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: (redfred18T)*

Now that's hidden. I didn't think of mounting mine there. I've installed XM remote controllers there before. The hidden remote display looks a little familair








I installed my hidden display on the other side, closer for viewing and the mute button.


----------



## slipknot14469 (Jul 10, 2006)

crnacnac what steps were involved into making that look so clean and fit like OEM?!
definitely liking both ur guys setups!


----------



## Russjameson (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: (crnacnac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crnacnac* »_









that is sick. I used hot glue for mine...lol
I was on a hot glue rampage and gluein' all kinds of crap in my house that day....lol
I definitely would like to see how you made that.


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: (Russjameson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Russjameson* »_
that is sick. I used hot glue for mine...lol
I was on a hot glue rampage and gluein' all kinds of crap in my house that day....lol
I definitely would like to see how you made that.

I took the hidden display apart. Then mocked it up exactly like you did but with Zap a Gap and Kicker. From there I molded into the two dummy plugs with Marglass, Rage Gold, Metal Glaze spot putty, polyprimed, guide coated then finished off with SEM Trim Black.


----------

